
AviGlitch - A Ruby library to destroy your AVI files. - jamesbritt
http://ucnv.github.com/aviglitch/
======
helium
Ok, maybe I'm missing something, but: Why?

~~~
jgv
Because it's beautiful.

The effect is known as datamoshing and has become popular in some contemporary
video art. It got popular from a Chairlift music video and is achieved by
removing keyframes from compressed videos.

Check out this how-to for the non-Ruby way to do it:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYytVzbPky8>

Here's the Chairlift video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuzXVeugvYc>

And here's some work (from Takeshi Murata) that I think directly influenced
the datamoshing effect becoming popular:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6ucn3m7rN8>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1f3St51S9I>

~~~
jamesbritt
Thanks for the links.

There is also a Vimeo group: <http://vimeo.com/groups/videoglitch>

------
thristian
I doubt it was done with AviGlitch, but I'm sure this music video used some
very similar technology:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pU9oAIFLcY>

~~~
sgt
This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment. It is not available
in your country.

Darn it!

~~~
Stwerner
Got the same error, so I can't tell which video it was supposed to be. But it
looks like this video uses something like it: Chairlift - Evident Utensil -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuzXVeugvYc>

------
count
The primary use case of this is going to be to upload glitched porn to
youtube, so kids these days can suffer through what we had to suffer through
before widespread internet availability.

